# Vacuum and PCV hoses, where do they go???



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Too many months ago I removed the head from my '88 Syncro wagon and cannot figure out how the crankcase and vacuum hoses go back together. Here are pics of what I'm dealing with, off of the idle sensor thingy there's a rubber intersection piece where 3 hoses join and it also has 1 barb fitting on it. This particular car has A/C and is, of course, a manual if that matters. Could someone take a pic of how their hoses are configured please? Perhaps a typed diagram of where things go??? Also noticed that I'm missing a vacuum line to the charcoal canister. The manual is not much help since the hoses and connections differ. Any help is much appreciated.

(had a hard time posting pics, so here are the links)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5210701880/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5210115197/in/photostream/


----------



## aarhen (Dec 16, 2010)

vw tends to put a diagram of the vaccum hoses on the hood or the core support i belive that i see one in the background of your pic refer to that it may be of some help..... sorry i couldnt help more


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

did you get it yet,,maybe i can help


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

forgot I posted this a while back, got the car assembled and have been driving it daily the last couple months. any vacuum diagram on the hood/firewall has long been removed by time. I ended up venting the valve cover with a filter because there's so much blow by in the piston rings that I'm getting oil sucked into the intake. thanks for the help tho!


----------

